# cannot save new contacts



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

OK.. I'm having an issue, and I cannot think straight with this migraine that I have. If I try to make a new contact and hit save, it says save, but its not there in my contacts. I am unable to sync up with google or make new contacts and keep them.... Any ideas??? I'm on 902 stock.


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm going to trust you here that you are completely stock 902. There's only one possibility I can think of. Open contacts, press the menu button, select more, and settings. On settings, check the contacts storage option to see where your contacts are being saved by default. Then make sure you aren't hiding those contacts by selecting display options back on the first menu (where you selected "more" ).


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

For some odd reason I was unable to sync up to google... I'm not sure why... It was showing phone only-unsync... It was completely stock 902. I just FXZ back to 893 and contacts are now working like they are suppose to... This was very weird, and unexplainable... I'm lost as to how it happened.... Back to resetting everything back up....


----------

